# Looking For Taps To Fit Large Adapter



## tibbittsjim (Jun 21, 2011)

I bought a "mini hand tapper" hoping to tap small holes in a custom watch case.

The tap size I plan to use is 1.6mm.

The hand tapper comes with several adapters.

The smallest adapter has "0-80" engraved on the size.

Unfortunately, it is much too large for the taps I bought.

Are there 1.6mm taps with a larger end which will work with this adapter?


----------



## Billtr96sn (Jun 15, 2011)

I would use a pin vice like on of these (clicky)


----------

